# Fernsehen am PC - Wie läuft das ab?



## boss3D (21. August 2008)

*Fernsehen am PC - Wie läuft das ab?*

Hi!

Neulich war ein Kumpel mit seinem Laptop bei mir und wir haben darauf ferngesehen. Er hatte nämlich so einen Stick dabei, mit dem man ein paar Sender empfangen kann. Feine Sache, dachte ich und frage ihn mal, wie es mit Gebüren ausschaut. Seine Antwort: Ich fernsehe jetzt schon ein gutes Jahr damit und habe noch nie einen Cent bezahlt.

^^ Ist das jetzt illegal, oder darf er da fernsehen, ohne etwas zahlen zu müssen? Ich meine mal was gelesen zu haben, dass Fernsehen auf mobilen Geräten gebührenfrei ist und nur am Stand-PC was kostet?! Aber der ORF verlangt doch in jedem Fall seine GIS-Gebühren, oder etwa nicht?

Wie sieht das jetzt rechtlich wirklich aus? Darf ich mit so einem TV-Stick auf meinem PC völlig kostenlos jahrelang legal fernsehen?

Danke für baldige Antworten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DanielX (21. August 2008)

*AW: Fernsehen am PC - Wie läuft das ab?*

Ne, für die muss man auch löhnen, wäre ja sonst zu geil.


----------



## boss3D (21. August 2008)

*AW: Fernsehen am PC - Wie läuft das ab?*



DanielX schrieb:


> Ne, für die muss man auch löhnen, wäre ja sonst zu geil.



Ja eben, das dachte ich mir auch. Aber bei meinem Kumpel hat sich in einem ganzen Jahr kein Mensch gemeldet, um irgendwelche Gebühren zu verlangen?

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass das illegal ist, aber was wäre, wenn ich mir einfach so einen Stick kaufen würde und damit fernsehe? Beim ORF weiß ja kein Mensch, dass ich den Stick habe, oder? Kann da mal irgendjemand draufkommen und mich zur Kassa bitten?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fifadoc (21. August 2008)

*AW: Fernsehen am PC - Wie läuft das ab?*

also in deutschland war es mal so, dass man bei der GEZ nur Fernseher und Radios anmelden muss. PCs waren außen vor, egal ob sie eine TV Karte haben oder nicht.
damit WAR es mal legal, glaub ich....

mitlerweile müssen ja auch PCs bei der GEZ angemeldet werden, somit fällt das weg und auch für TV karten zahlt man indirekt, da man für den PC zahlt.


----------



## boss3D (21. August 2008)

*AW: Fernsehen am PC - Wie läuft das ab?*

Also muss man mittlerweile Gebühren für das Fernsehen am PC bezahlen ...
Naja, war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten.

Beantwortet mir bitte noch diese Fragen:


boss3D schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass das illegal ist, aber was wäre, wenn ich mir einfach so einen Stick kaufen würde und damit fernsehe? Beim ORF weiß ja kein Mensch, dass ich den Stick habe, oder? Kann da mal irgendjemand draufkommen und mich zur Kassa bitten?



MfG, boss3D


----------



## exa (21. August 2008)

*AW: Fernsehen am PC - Wie läuft das ab?*

so, um mal licht in die sache zu bringen...

die GEZ is für die sache zuständig und schreibt dich normalerweise beim einzug in eine wohnung an...

es gibt auch leute der GEZ die patroullieren und schauen, ob du zb in einer abgeschlossenen wohnung deines elternhauses wohnst...

zusätzlich kommen die auch mal gerne vorbei, und fragen nach, wenn du blöd genug bist kommen die auch rein und schauen sich um, fakt is aber:

ohne durchsuchungsbefehl mit polizei dürfen die die wohnung nicht betreten wenn du nicht willst.

Anmeldungspflichtig sind runfunkgeräte wie radio (auch autoradio!!!) und fernsehen, als auch "moderne multimedia elektronik" wie internetfähige pcs, handhelds, handys...der knackpunkt an der sache is das wenn du schon für radio oder fernsehen zahlst der ganze rest schon mit drinnen is...


----------



## Fifadoc (21. August 2008)

*AW: Fernsehen am PC - Wie läuft das ab?*

also immo in D ist es so, dass du verpflichtet bist, dich bei GEZ anzumelden und dort deine geräte zu melden... als student bin ich aber arm und hab meine alte wohnung auch nicht gemeldet. Hab von der GEZ auch nie post bekommen.
Solltest du jedoch post bekommen, kannst du dich nicht mehr wehren, denn dann hast du die pflicht etwas anzumelden, sofern du irgendwas Rundfunktechnisches hast.


----------



## Adrenalize (21. August 2008)

*AW: Fernsehen am PC - Wie läuft das ab?*

Die bitten dich halt generell zur Kasse, wenn du alt genug bist. Ist denen egal mit was du fernsiehst oder Radio hörst, und wenns deine klobrille wäre, die dudelt.
Ich kenne die Bestimmungen in Ö nicht, aber In D muss man zahlen, wenn man ein Empfangsgerät irgendeiner Art besitzt und eine gewisse Einkommensgrenze überschreitet (die relativ niedrig ist).


----------



## exa (21. August 2008)

*AW: Fernsehen am PC - Wie läuft das ab?*



Fifadoc schrieb:


> also immo in D ist es so, dass du verpflichtet bist, dich bei GEZ anzumelden und dort deine geräte zu melden... als student bin ich aber arm und hab meine alte wohnung auch nicht gemeldet. Hab von der GEZ auch nie post bekommen.
> Solltest du jedoch post bekommen, kannst du dich nicht mehr wehren, denn dann hast du die pflicht etwas anzumelden, sofern du irgendwas Rundfunktechnisches hast.



wenn du so willst kannst du dich überhaupt nicht wehren da es eine pflicht is, ich mein du kannst wenn du willst ja auch einfach den zettel ausfüllen als hättest du nichts....


----------



## boss3D (21. August 2008)

*AW: Fernsehen am PC - Wie läuft das ab?*

1.) Ich wohne in Österreich, wie zumindest "Adrenalize" erkannt hat und ich hätte noch nie etwas davon gehört, dass hierzulande Leute herumpatroullieren und Geld kassieren kommen?!  

2.) Ich wohne im Elternhaus, wo es zwei angemeldete Fernseher gibt und ich habe noch kein festes Einkommen _(bin Schüler)_.

3.) Wie würden die überhaupt auf die Idee kommen, mir einen Zettel zu schicken? Woher sollen die wissen, dass ich mir eben bei MediaMarkt einen TV-Stick geholt habe _(habe ich noch nicht, aber gehen wir mal davon aus)_?

4.) Könnten die mir irgendwie nachweisen, wenn ich über längere Zeit gefernseht habe, ohne Gebüren zu zahlen?

_So und bevor sich hier der erste Mod beschwert, dass das hier Erklärung von illegalen Dingen, oder sonst was wäre:
Ich frage das nur, um meinen Kumpel darauf hinweisen zu können, worauf er achten sollte und welche Rechte er hat/nicht hat. Mich interessiert die rechtliche Lage ebenfalls. Außerdem, was sollte ich mit einem TV-Stick bei 2 Fernsehern im Haus?_ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## exa (21. August 2008)

*AW: Fernsehen am PC - Wie läuft das ab?*



boss3D schrieb:


> 1.) Ich wohne in Österreich, wie zumindest "Adrenalize" erkannt hat und ich hätte noch nie etwas davon gehört, dass hierzulande Leute herumpatroullieren und Geld kassieren kommen?!
> 
> 2.) Ich wohne im Elternhaus, wo es zwei angemeldete Fernseher gibt und ich habe noch kein festes Einkommen _(bin Schüler)_.
> 
> ...




1. die sammleln da kein geld, sondern schauen ob du ne eingene klingel hast (anzeichen auf eigene wohnung) oder ob ein auto mit radio vor der tür steht... sind eben stichproben

2. dann musst du nichts zahlen, GEZ geht nach haushalt, da deine eltern schon fernsehen zahlen is der ganze rest incl.

3.die brauchen rein gar nichts zu wissen, die schicken das auf verdacht...

4.nein können sie nicht, außer eben mit einer wohnungsbesichtigung, was aber ohne durchsuchungsbefehl nicht rechtens ist (denke mal bei euch auch), und glaub mir: keine polizei bekommt vom staatsanwalt einen durchsuchungsbefehl wegen verdacht auf eine ordnungswidrigkeit...


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2008)

*AW: Fernsehen am PC - Wie läuft das ab?*



exa schrieb:


> 2. dann musst du nichts zahlen, GEZ geht nach haushalt, da deine eltern schon fernsehen zahlen is der ganze rest incl.



Heißt das jetzt im Klartext, weil der PC im Haus steht und dort schon 2 Fernseher angemeldet sind, dürfte ich darauf "gratis" fernsehen? Also, wenn ich mir einen TV-Stick holen würde und damit ohne irgendwas anzumelden, fernsehen würde, wäre das absolut legal, solange das im Haus geschieht?

Wenn das stimmt, läuft es bei meinem Kumpel nämlich genauso. Seine Eltern haben 3 angemeldete Fernseher im Haus ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## der_schnitter (22. August 2008)

*AW: Fernsehen am PC - Wie läuft das ab?*

Ich glaube, die Frage solltest du einem Landsmann stellen,denn wir Deutsche kennen uns wohl nicht so gut mit dem österreichischen Recht aus 
Allerdings denke ich, dass das bei euch ähnlich gehandhabt wird wie bei uns, also wenn du nen Fernseher gemeldet hast, dann kannst du alles weitere ohne Probleme auch benutzen, sprich Radio, TV-Stick.Wenn du allerdings keinen Fernseher oder Radio hast, müsstest du den Computer melden,da man damit auch Fernsehen und Radio hören kann.


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2008)

*AW: Fernsehen am PC - Wie läuft das ab?*

_^^ Einen Landsmann fragen ist gut. Die fernsehen alle einfach drauf los, ohne sich zu erkundigen, wie es mit Gebühren ausschaut ..._ 

Also, nachdem wir zwei angemeldete Fernseher haben, wird es wohl legal sein wenn ich auch auf meinem PC fernsehe. Damit kommen wir zur Hauptfrage:

*Welche(n) TV-Stick/Karte könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Ich möchte mind. folgende Sender empfangen können:
ORF1/2, ATV, RTL, RTL2, Kabel1, Sat1, Pro7, Vox
Über jeden weiteren bin ich froh.  

Preislich setzte ich euch vorerst mal kein Limit ...  
Ich will allerdings bestmögliche Bild- und Soundqualität.

MfG, boss3D


----------

